# Lippy Sauger Jigs



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Worked up a new jig. Modified a Do-It Crappie jig mould to take spinner blades. Before casting drill small hole opposite the
factory hole. This is to attach a split ring for tie. Paint and tie your favorite colors.










Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Interesting design, have you tried them out already, what kind of action did it have?


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have a DO-IT crappie jig mold and I am curious as to how you modified the mold. Do you have any pics of the mold if you don't mind sharing?


----------

